# Nodo Future D*Ick



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, that's the model name 

So after a long time looking for a digital watch I came up with this one. It's clearly a Junghans Mega 1000 homage but a lot cheaper (about â‚¬66 shipped  ).





































Comes in this lovely case 










So what do I know about this... Nodo is a Polish brand, made in Sweden, and this model is fitted with a Diesel digital module.

The watch feels nicely done, lovely brushed steel, display is a bit dark but still readable even with sunlight, not from any angle though. The bracelet feels a tad light but that's probably because it's thin and I have been wearing thick, heavy bracelets on the last few days. It feels solid though and now that I come to think on it, doesn't feel much different than an Orient diver I own. Back EL is a very cool blue. Functions (AFAIK) are just alarm, dual time, stop watch and count-down. The manual comes in Polish so I'm yet to confirm this.

Dimensions are 41mm by 46mm (lug to lug), 10mm thick. The bracelet starts at 28mm and tapers to 22mm. Nice folding clasp with safety push buttons.

Well, there you go... a poor man's Junghans IMHO.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Not sure about the name, and after looking at their website the others aren't much better, ("Glory Hole" anyone?  ) but I like it. Similar styling to Diesel, which is no bad thing IMHO.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Davey P said:


> Not sure about the name, and after looking at their website the others aren't much better, ("Glory Hole" anyone?  ) but I like it. Similar styling to Diesel, which is no bad thing IMHO.


The names on their watches are absolutely ridiculous... all worth the mention on that thread about a name putting you off buying a watch you otherwise like.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Davey P said:


> Not sure about the name, and after looking at their website the others aren't much better, ("Glory Hole" anyone?  ) but I like it. Similar styling to Diesel, which is no bad thing IMHO.


OMG! :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It's sort of difficult to know what to think about this watch. It is very much in the current style of digitals, but their names make you wonder what the company strategy is.









Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> It's sort of difficult to know what to think about this watch. It is very much in the current style of digitals, but their names make you wonder what the company strategy is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you read the descriptions on the watches? It's hard to see as the letters are white on a light background...

They have a watch named "Dirty Leoncio" (Chrome auto-translation):

"N0902 Dirty Leoncio

Famous from "The slaves Izaury" Leoncio, after manufacture best-selling series, started performing in XXX films using a perverse way their Å‚achoczÄ…ce mustache. For his honor, we have created this watch. Dirty NODO Leoncio not have mustaches, but it has a protruding tips lasciviously, obscene crown and leather strap with ptasiura kangaroo. Envelope smoked smoke the best Cuban cigars."

The infamous Glory Hole:

"Watches NODO prepared a draft law, which assumes the obligation to have glory holes in each public and nonpublic toilet. For failure to comply w / the rule is applied in the form of flogging punishment acidic type of sweet in a square in the city center. If you support our project, be sure to sign under it (will be available in the nearest facility for not-to-end-zrÃ³wnowaÅ¼onyc? H mentally), then replace the GLORY HOLE watch for a sign of support for our initiative. Finally Dziurka is most important!"

:shocking:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, btw... I think these are made alongside the Levis digital watches, read that somewhere... 

Do try to forget the name of the watch, I know I am! Apart from that, it's a cool watch. :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Ok then, Polish porn watches it is. 

Later,

William

P.S. - Don't even think about mentioning my Hello Ktty watch again. :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> P.S. - Don't even think about mentioning my Hello Ktty watch again. :lol:


Oh but I will! The only difference is I now have something to go along your Kitty :naughty:


----------



## global (Oct 6, 2010)

I had to forward the link to as many people as I thought might appreciate the interesting watch and name. One of them, a polish gentleman, tells me tha the descriptive text is also quite interesting with descriptions such as, "Good for scratching your neighbour's car thanks to the unusual shape".

Quite a brand!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

global said:


> I had to forward the link to as many people as I thought might appreciate the interesting watch and name. One of them, a polish gentleman, tells me tha the descriptive text is also quite interesting with descriptions such as, "Good for scratching your neighbour's car thanks to the unusual shape".
> 
> Quite a brand!


I should say I love the logo! That running man on flames is great!!


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Thats strange, porno watches.

Let us know if you start getting some :kiss1:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bsa said:


> Let us know if you start getting some :kiss1:


"Start" as "I'm sure you're not getting non now"? :comando: You can forget about first grabs on the Energia now


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

It's a nice watch.

So...what were you googling for when you found it?


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I bet that you will be a wow with the ladies with a name like that on your watch. 

As for the scratching your neighbors car, they should be called yobbo not nodo.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I still fear you guys are not getting the "why" on this name. Future d*ick means it's not a d*ick in the present. Once the warranty runs out, the watch might start telling me the wrong time, ringing the alarm while I'm sleeping or during some theatre play and generaly behaving like a d*ick


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> So...what were you googling for when you found it?


Burlap Sack...???


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> AlexC1981 said:
> 
> 
> > So...what were you googling for when you found it?
> ...


----------

